# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Κατανάλωση αλκοολ

## smile

Καλησπέρα σας!!Ήθελα και εγώ να μοιραστώ την ιστορία μου μαζί σας. Από τα 17 μου κατανάλωνα αλκοολ μεγάλες ποσότητες. Ήταν η εξάρτηση μου μου άρεσε πολύ και ήταν για μένα ένας τρόπος να αντιμετωπίζω τα προβλήματα μου. Σαφώς με τα χρόνια το πρόβλημα γινόταν χειρότερο αφού η μητέρα μου με έσπρωχνε προς το ποτό καθώς έπινε και αυτή πολύ. Φυσικά αυτό δε το παραδέχτηκε ποτέ. Τώρα το έχω κόψει εντελώς και αισθάνομαι άλλος άνθρωπος.το αλκοολ μου έκοβε τις δυνάμεις, νιώθω πολύ διαφορετικά πλέον πια και ξυπνάω με πιο θετική σκέψη σε αυτό βοήθησε φυσικά και το αντικαταθλιπτικο που παίρνω.εχει περάσει κανεις σας κάτι παρομοιο;

----------


## Macgyver

ναι , εχω περασει ακριβως το ιδιο, το αλκοολ ειναι καταθλιπτικο , εκτος των αλλως ζημιων που προκαλει, και εχεις μπει σε αυτο το λουκι πλυ νεος , να σου πω να σταματησεις ? μακαρι να το σταματησεις , εχεις και κληρονομικη πραδιαθεση , ειθε να συνεχισεις sober , απο καρδιας το ευχομαι .......δεν φταιει το αντικαταθλιπτικο για την βελτιωση της διαθεσης σου , το αλκοολ ακυρωνει την δραση του αντικθλ/κου ....δυσκολο να κοψεις το αλκοολ, αν τοχεις ρχισει απο τοσο νεος , οχι ομως αδυνατον, θελει πολυ θεληση ( την εχεις , πιστεψε το , δεν θα το κανει κανεις αλλος για σενα ) , εγω το αρχισα στα 40 μου ......

----------

